# Angora wool pricing?



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I recently picked up a French Angora rabbit that desperately needed to be harvested. I set him up and pluck-harvested the long wool over his back (that was the best). He gave a few ounces (haven't weighed it yet) of lovely peach colored wool, staple length is approximately 4-5 inches for the most part. Now, I don't know if I want to sell this harvest or hold onto it and mix/spin it myself, but I would like to know how to value it if I do decide to sell.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I would say $5-10 per ounce. 

BTW you should pluck the whole rabbit, especially if he needed plucking when you got him. you don't want him to dye of wool block before you have a chance to enjoy him. Even the shorter belly, side and neck wool is desirable for spinning. I always spun the whole bunny.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I will get him plucked in entirety, but can't do it all at once. My hands can't handle it! Plus, his previous owner didn't do much for him, some of the side wool had to be cut off, it was too badly matted to harvest.

He's not my first Angora, just the first since I decided to learn spinning.  I used to raise English Angoras for show.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

:bow:Oh good grief, if you had English then you know what you are doing


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Bumping for effect


----------

